# Maximalbelastung für Luftdämpfer im Faunus?



## Brägel (15. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

hat jemand eine Ahnung bis zu welchem Druck die Dämpfer DT 210 L bzw. Swinger air 4-way aufgepumpt werden dürfen und, was das dann an zulässiger Belastung für das Faunus in der 120 er Position bedeuted?

Auf gut deutsch: Wie schwer darf der Faunus-Biker höchstens sein, wenn er luftgefedert unterwegs sein will.

Und liefert Bergwerk ggf. das Faunus auch mit der die Coil-Version des Swinger 4-way?



Bitte keine Posts wie ... ich glaube, da gibts kein Problem ...

Brägel will Fakten


----------



## maaatin (16. Dezember 2003)

Auf der Preisliste stehen auch die Sprungfederdämpfer von Manitou, sollte also kein Problem sein einen solchen ans Rad zu bekommen. Jedenfalls nicht bei einer exklusiven Nobelschmiede.

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brägel (16. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von maaatin _
> *Auf der Preisliste stehen auch die Sprungfederdämpfer von Manitou, sollte also kein Problem sein einen solchen ans Rad zu bekommen. Jedenfalls nicht bei einer exklusiven Nobelschmiede.
> 
> Gruß Martin *



das ist mir klar. Trotzdem danke fürs Mitdenken   ich habe zu der frage Coil oder air einen eigenen Thread im Forum Federung aufgemacht. Ich möchte einfach wissen, ob ich mit meinem Kampfgewicht überhaupt den Luftdämpfer fahren kann.

Beispiel:

Ich weiß jetzt aus oben erwähntem Thread schon, dass der DT 210 L max 18 bar verträgt. Da meine Freundin ein Faunus mit dem DT 210 L hat konnte ich also sehen ob das reicht. Ergebnis: Bei 20 % Sag muss ich 17 bar rein pumpen, also knapp am Limit. Da würde ich eher zu einem Stahlfederdämper neigen.

Jetzt weiß ich aber nicht, wie es beim SPV 4-way air ist. Ist der höher belastbar? Ein Blick ins Manual (das war ein Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl für Toni  ) könnte da Erleuchtung bringen. Und wenn sich zum Beispiel einfach zwei Tonis auf das Rad setzen würden (entspräche wahrscheinlich einem Brägel ), dann könnten mir die Zwei berichten wieviel bar es für 20 % Sag gebraucht hat.

Nochmal, es geht einfach darum heraus zu finden ob ich bedenkenlos den Swinger air fahren könnte oder obs ein coil sein sollte. 

Gruß
Brägel, der vielleicht bald das weltgeilste Bergwerk baut


----------



## bluesky (16. Dezember 2003)

als anregung ... ich bin seit januar 03 bis heute 
einen fox float gefahren ... anfang des jahres hatte ich 103 kilo jetzt 93 ... der dämpfer funktioniert immer noch ohne probleme ...

zu beginn hatte ich 18 bar drin ... war dicht ohne luftverlust ... 

wenns also der ssd nicht packen sollte ... der fox kanns


----------



## Brägel (16. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bluesky _
> *als anregung ... ich bin seit januar 03 bis heute
> einen fox float gefahren ... anfang des jahres hatte ich 103 kilo jetzt 93 ... der dämpfer funktioniert immer noch ohne probleme ...
> 
> ...



o.k. mit 103 bist du nah am Brägel. Der Fox soll angeblich 20 bar vertragen. Wieviel hast du aufgepumpt? Und war ist der Fox in einem Faunus? Es kommt ja schon auf die Anlenkung an.


----------



## bluesky (17. Dezember 2003)

also 18 bar war das max ... in der anleitung steht das er 20 bar verträgt ... dämpfer ist in einem 02er specialized enduro ... also ein viergelenker wie das faunus

... 190mm version 13 cm federweg


----------



## Brägel (17. Dezember 2003)

Für alle, die es interessiert: Ich konnte jetzt in Erfahrung bringen, dass der Swinger etwas mehr Druck braucht als der DT aber auch bis 20 bar zugelassen ist.


----------

